# Blisters



## Smith86 (Oct 21, 2014)

Quite new to playing golf, I think my grip is pretty good (interlocking.) My left hand is defiantly sound but when im wrapping my right hand around which seems to be ok with all the videos and pictures ive looked at. I am getting a little blister on the right hand side of my middle finger right at the top, my middle finger is quite a bit longer than my index and ring finger. Any ideas of what I might be doing wrong? Or is it something ive got to get used to?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2014)

Smith86 said:



			Quite new to playing golf, I think my grip is pretty good (interlocking.) My left hand is defiantly sound but when im wrapping my right hand around which seems to be ok with all the videos and pictures ive looked at. I am getting a little blister on the right hand side of my middle finger right at the top, my middle finger is quite a bit longer than my index and ring finger. Any ideas of what I might be doing wrong? Or is it something ive got to get used to?
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like the hand is slipping as you swing. I tend to use surgical spirit to harden the blistered area up but I'd make sure the grip is right first


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It sounds like the hand is slipping as you swing. I tend to use surgical spirit to harden the blistered area up but I'd make sure the grip is right first
		
Click to expand...

This, get used to it if your happy your grip is as it should be. Sounds like your practicing lots and thats good. My hands are like steel and I have to file them down... Had every blister, bleeding and hard skin you can think of.

How is your grip pressure? Just sounds a little like your finger is rolling over a little cos its long.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2014)

I get the same issue at exactly the same point. I think we have girls skin and would never have survived down the pits. Sometimes it toughens up, other times I just wrap a plaster around. Always have a plaster in your bag is my tip. 

I have tried the meths route, years ago on my feet when playing other sports, and it made diddly difference but stunk the house out. If it works for you then well done.


----------



## Smith86 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm just going to watch/feel what my fingers are doing when I swing, I have got quite big hands, I also do a manual jobs so I'm not sure about my hands being girly though! Just need toughening up I think as improving every time I go to the range which is a lot at the moment.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 22, 2014)

I have two permanent calluses from golf on my ring fingers.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 22, 2014)

Smith86 said:



			Quite new to playing golf, I think my grip is pretty good (interlocking.) My left hand is defiantly sound but when im wrapping my right hand around which seems to be ok with all the videos and pictures ive looked at. I am getting a little blister on the right hand side of my middle finger right at the top, my middle finger is quite a bit longer than my index and ring finger. Any ideas of what I might be doing wrong? Or is it something ive got to get used to?
		
Click to expand...

couple of things to look at. careful that the grip pressure isn't overtight at address, as once the swing starts it'll be impossible to keep that pressure up for the whole motion forcing a re-grip, so friction hands & handle, through the swing.

often times it can be because the handle is in the wrong part of the hands particularly the right hand (you mention wrapping the right hand- folks that do this often have the handle to far into the palm) both thumb pads should be on the top of the handle, with the handle a lot more in the fingers. right hand just comes to the handle from the right side & fits straight on without any need to 'wrap around'.

other thing to check if you have a motion that rolls the wrists often times this means too much club face rotation both in the takeaway & then it has to happen again back through impact to try to square the face up, often times then leads to shots struck off center towards the toe that will twist the club in the hands. any of this can cause blisters.

couple of grip vids (posts #6 & #7) on this thread. may be of use.  

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?71533-What-was-going-wrong-!


----------

